# When to introduce the bit?



## Jenny (Jan 28, 2014)

So, I'm going to introduce Breaker to his new harness tomorrow. I'm not worried about him accepting it as I've had all sorts of straps and bungee cords all over him (on his back, around his chest and rear, under his tail, etc.) to prepare him for this day and he could care less what I put on him. So now I'm wondering when I should introduce the bit. Should I start soon so by the spring/summer when our training begins he is used to it? How should I go about introducing it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kendra (Jan 29, 2014)

Let him carry the bit while doing other things ... working on showmanship or other ground work (leading him from the halter so the bit is just 'there") or even just while hanging out in his pen provided you are able to keep a very close eye on him. Let him get comfortable with wearing it before you start asking him to learn to give to bit pressure.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 29, 2014)

I would hold the headstall and put the bit in. Leave a few seconds and ask him to drop the bit. Repeat a couple of times. Don't put the headstall over his ears yet.

The next day, do the bit in and out, and then if he seems calm put the headstall on him. You might have to do some adjustments to get the fit correct. Leave it on for a little while. Take the headstall over his ears while supporting the bit when you remove it, then ask him to drop the bit.

After that, just get him used to wearing the bit while you're doing chores, grooming, or in his area. He will likely gape and chew for a while.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 29, 2014)

I had a different bridle other than my driving bridle for bit introduction. Cheap headstall, no throat latch and no cavassan. I put it on, and then gave little tidbits of horse cookies. easy to chew ones and broke off little pieces and offered to him with bit in his mouth. Took bridle back off and more cookies and careful not to bump the teeth on entry or exit of the bit. Once he was good at the on and off of the headstall and bit I let him wear it around the paddock supervised while I mucked stalls etc. Let him pick hay, drink water, and then always took it off before I left for good. Giving little cookies helps them learn to manuver their tongue around the bit. Lots less mouthing doing it this way too. Got to where he looked forward to me coming with the bit.

As a side note... No bit training here unless dental exam and I know there are no sharp ridges or edges going on in mouth. Best way to sour a nice baby is to do bit intro when they need a dental. My one boy had points sharp enough to practically cut paper at 1 year of age when he had his exam. I am so glad that I checked first. He took to the bit very nicely. He did not like a snaffle but loved the straight bit and learned to hold it nicely so we went with that.

As has been stated in other string... copper mouth piece is a nice bit for use, but not so great for training as they will often chew and the copper can get scratched like the dickens when they are learning.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 29, 2014)

When I first start putting a bit in a young horses mouth I put a bit of molasses on it (yep its kinda messy so only a small bit) so that they start to look forward to the little treat and will actually open their mouth and reach for the bit. I know others who use small pieces of fruit roll-up molded to the mouth piece for the same effect but I never have any and always have a container of mollasses in my tack area (its good for encouraging them to drink and a variety of other things)so thats what I use. A mullen mouth (solid mouthpiece) bit is the easiest to start a horse with IMO, the broken mouth bits are a little more challenging to put in and take out smoothly if you are not practised at it. And like shorthorsemom pointed out, a chomping beginner will scratch the surface of copper and make sharp little points that will be uncomfortable for the horse.

And yes, I would start getting Breaker used to the bit as soon as you are able. It will be one less thing to distract him when you are ready to get serious about training him to drive.

Have fun, I love starting the new ones!


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Jan 29, 2014)

I second the molasses- always used it the first 2 or. 3 times. With the big guys we started butting them as yearlings. Cheap headstall, and the bit just 'chilled there' while we practiced showmanship etc. With an older horse, we did the same thing too. Once the 'blah blah blah' chewing stops and stays stops for a few consecutive sessions they are ready for bit pressure such as steering lessons. you cannot go to slow introducing a bit. No other way to ruin a horse so fast and so permanently than by making them hate the bit! I hate big thick rubber bits too. They were always too thick in their mouths. Mom had a very sensitive app that hated a thick hollow mouth eggbutt with a passion, but loved a super thin d ring. I think it 'gagged' him. The thin bit just stays out of their way better.


----------



## Foxhaven (Jan 29, 2014)

Molasses is a nice way to go- ginger snaps or carrot bits, too. I was not as gradual introducing the bit but Legend is about the easiest most unflappable horse I've ever known, too. YMMV.

He HATES the mullen mouth, but adapted to a half cheeck snaffle nicely. It's up to the horse.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you for all the advice!

Do you think I could just use his driving bridle? I'm not going into the city for several months so I won't be able to pick anything up for a long time. I like the molasses idea, I'll probably try that. I'm not planning on introducing pressure or steering until the summer as I need my driving coach to teach me how to properly ground drive him. It would just be harnessing him up with his halter underneath and just working on in-hand stuff (walking forward, stopping, backing up).

Should I give him a week or so to get used to the harness and then introduce the bit for a gradually increasing amount of time each day? Or should I just introduce everything all at once?


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 29, 2014)

You can use the driving harness but I prefer to start in an open bridle so I never use the headstall off my harnesses to start. It would be easy enough to create a make do headstall for just hanging the bit to out of a piece of rope or if you are a bit handy by braiding some twine. All you really need for this stage is a strap that goes from one side of the bit over the poll and down to the other side of the bit. Once you adjust the length you can just slip it over his ears when it is time for him to practice. I introduce the bit and harness separately but not necessarily at different stages. I usually introduce the harness by putting it on and lunging the horse in it (free lunging is my preference for this stage) until I'm satisfied they are ok with the straps flapping (especially the britchen) while they move. Then the bit in other lessons at first while standing still, being led (or doing in hand work) then finally with the harness, altho at that point I usually am ready to begin ground driving having already stood next to their head and taught them to give their nose to pressure on the rein.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 29, 2014)

Okay, I harnessed him up briefly just to get everything adjusted and I think it fits great. I believed he was ready for the bit as the harness was nothing for him. So, I attached a piece of rope to the two sides of the bit to go over his head behind his ears. I put the bit in his mouth and he took it very easily (probably because he thought I was putting a treat in his mouth). He was very good and was just chomping away, which I expected. I stood beside him while he was tied and lead him around for maybe 5 minutes until he got a little quieter. I fed him treats throughout the session and he learned to eat them very easily. I took it off after the 5 minutes and gave him a little break. Then I put it in one more time, it took some persuasion to get the bit in this time. I only left it in for 30 seconds this time and fed him another treat. So overall I would call it a success! I'll do another session today and see how it goes. I think I'm going to focus on getting him used to the bit rather than the harness as he doesn't need much work on accepting the harness.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 29, 2014)

Sounds like you have a plan! Though I would go easy on the treats. Scratches and praise are probably enough. The treat thing can cause trouble in the long run.

Do consider an equine dentist, if he hasn't already seen one. If he has unshed caps or other dental issues, you could get off to a poor start.

What a good boy!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 29, 2014)

I once attached a bit with small pieces of baling twine to the halter in a pinch for acclimation of the bit initially. I mentioned earlier but want to say again... really consider having his teeth checked before doing extensive bit training. It is very important and you will be so sad if you find out later he has sharp teeth and you have been working with the bit and he has sore cheeks.

As a safety measure, I caution about checking the teeth yourself as I can tell you that my boy once crunched my thumb like a carrott and took the nail right off and broke the end of my thumb bone. YIKES.

best wishes.

sounds like a sweet boy. you are doing a great job.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you for the additional advice on equine dentists. I think I may hold off on the bit now until I can get my driving coach to maybe take a look at his teeth in March. I haven't heard of ANY equine dentists around here, though. Can a vet do this?


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, call your vet. Fortunately or unfortunately depending on the side of the fence you are on _only_ vets are legally allowed to float teeth in BC.


----------



## Foxhaven (Jan 29, 2014)

Jenny said:


> Okay, I harnessed him up briefly just to get everything adjusted and I think it fits great. I believed he was ready for the bit as the harness was nothing for him. So, I attached a piece of rope to the two sides of the bit to go over his head behind his ears. I put the bit in his mouth and he took it very easily (probably because he thought I was putting a treat in his mouth). He was very good and was just chomping away, which I expected. I stood beside him while he was tied and lead him around for maybe 5 minutes until he got a little quieter. I fed him treats throughout the session and he learned to eat them very easily. I took it off after the 5 minutes and gave him a little break. Then I put it in one more time, it took some persuasion to get the bit in this time. I only left it in for 30 seconds this time and fed him another treat. So overall I would call it a success! I'll do another session today and see how it goes. I think I'm going to focus on getting him used to the bit rather than the harness as he doesn't need much work on accepting the harness.


That sounds familiar. I basically used the driving harness with Legend and he was like, "huh, what's this thing in my mouth? OH gee not too bad, so that's what molasses is. Think I'll munch and lick a while."

I led him around with it and took it off, he was really fine with it. It depends on the horse. Yours sounds fairly unflappable. I no longer use molasses or treats much, but sometimes I do just to change it up. Mostly, in our ground work, if he is bored he doesn't perform. If he is INTERESTED he perks right up. Has to do with mental engagement. Treats help a bit but won't take the place of interest.

FWIW... ground driving him around Evergreen Lake, he decided that hockey is his new favorite sport. Perky, ears forward, neck arched, whinneying, trotting with action... I think if I show him I need some hockey video.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Reignmaker, I'll call in the spring as there's too much snow right now. I'll just hold off on the bit and focus on improving my harnessing skills. I'm in no rush.





Foxhaven, yes he's very tolerant. I didn't use the molasses as I forgot about it, but I stuck the bit in a tub of COB which has molasses in it so it had a some of the flavour. I harnessed him up again and lead him around. He bucked a few times but I'm fairly certain that was just an "I'm so hyper" buck as he was running around like crazy before I put the harness on.


----------



## Foxhaven (Jan 29, 2014)

Probably want to go slow then. Round pen him, let him get his ya-yas out, then when he has settled a bit take it one step at a time.

From what I have seen and heard, Legend is atypically easy. Were I to try the same approach with his son it would no go so well... and I would have to wind back the clock and break it down and retrain. Like it's said... fast is slow, slow is fast.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 29, 2014)

I wish I had a round pen, or even somewhere to longe him, but unfortunately right now I don't. I would if I had room. He likes to run around a LOT so he kind of "round pens" himself. In the summer I can use his pasture, but as of right now there is way too much snow and he only has a narrow path we keep ploughed.


----------



## Foxhaven (Jan 29, 2014)

Got a longe line? You're good. The pen is nice but you are not stopped without it.

You can construct a round pen using equine rope and temporary step-in posts, cheap and effective, by the way.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't have a longe line, but as I said I don't have an area to longe him in.



His pasture is deep snow that neither of us can get through and his paddock, while a good size, does not have a large open area due to the barn and the trees being in the way. I don't have any other area to longe him in. I wish June would come around sooner, I need this snow to be gone!


----------



## MiniNHF (Jan 30, 2014)

My boy took the bit like a champ, you would have thought he had done it many times before but I started off by just using it in our round pen work. I probably didnt introduce anything else besides the bit till about a month later.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Jan 30, 2014)

I lunge in deep snow! Obviously nothing over an easy trot in a very big cirvle, but it really works them ! It's about 12" deep in spots here. My guy isn't happy about it, but boy is he building some sexy muscle from it !

Take him for a walk or jog when harnessed, put it on and make him stand tied while you do chores. Nothing 'builds character' in a horse like learning to stand tied in my opinion! Even put the bit in over his halter and leave him tied ( by the halter with a quick release knot of course! ) if you can be close by. Just remember you can never ever rush tack introduction. It's far better to go 'too slow' (impossible to do in my humble opinion) than too fast!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'll try taking him for walks/jogs and making him stand tied with the harness on. I'm definitely not in any rush, I have a lot of time until he starts "real" training.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 30, 2014)

First, dental check. Then, put a simple open bridle on when lunging on a line, round penning, or even just grooming.

I like to put small bits of "Fruit Roll Ups" (dried flattened fruit leather) on the bit instead of something sticky and liquid like molasses or honey.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks disneyhorse,

He's going to be boarded in February as we're going on vacation, so I'm going to see if he could possibly get a vet to check his teeth while he's there. If not, it probably won't be until late spring. Thanks for the advice on the "Fruit Roll Ups". I'll keep that in mind. I like those so I'm sure Breaker would too!


----------

